# A look at an updated Wii U controller



## FireGrey (May 20, 2012)

There was a recent patent suggesting that the Wii U analog sticks will poke out, well a picture has been leaked by a QA tester on Twitter.
This may or may not be the final product for E3 2012.






I think it looks a lot better and nicer to hold, especially the + and - buttons.
What do you all think?

http://wiiublog.com/a-look-at-the-updated-controller-for-wii-u/


----------



## KingVamp (May 20, 2012)

I think you are pretty late. 
Link
[yt]KpKHmLmJSoE[/yt]


----------



## redfalcon (May 20, 2012)

Too much plastic and/or a too small screen.


----------



## Bladexdsl (May 20, 2012)

it's still fugly


----------



## Hadrian (May 20, 2012)

Bladexdsl said:


> it's still fugly


So was one of my ex's but oh man she was one of the best fucks of my life and an absolute joy to be with.


----------



## GameWinner (May 20, 2012)

Is it me, or are the analogs too far up?


----------



## WiiUBricker (May 20, 2012)

GameWinner said:


> Is it me, or are the analogs too far up?


They are definitely too far up.


----------



## Eerpow (May 20, 2012)

Hadrian said:


> Bladexdsl said:
> 
> 
> > it's still fugly
> ...




I'm sure that this isn't the final version, Nintendo is very secretive and are according to rumors still holding off many key features and info until the final E3 reveal.


If it does what it's supposed to and comes in either blue or black I couldn't care less. I don't know why everyone is imagining it to be like the iPad in size.


----------



## chris888222 (May 20, 2012)

Real analog sticks.

Love it.

Position wise.

MEH.

Reminds me of CPP.


----------



## emigre (May 20, 2012)

I've just hugged my Xbox 360 controller after seeing that. The positioning of the analog sticks look terribly uncumbersome.


----------



## Nah3DS (May 20, 2012)

Hadrian said:


> Bladexdsl said:
> 
> 
> > it's still fugly
> ...


yeah, your ex was awesome  hehe


----------



## Devin (May 20, 2012)

emigre said:


> I've just hugged my Xbox 360 controller after seeing that. The positioning of the analog sticks look terribly uncumbersome.


----------



## emigre (May 20, 2012)

Devin said:


> emigre said:
> 
> 
> > I've just hugged my Xbox 360 controller after seeing that. The positioning of the analog sticks look terribly uncumbersome.


----------



## Hadrian (May 20, 2012)

NahuelDS said:


> Hadrian said:
> 
> 
> > Bladexdsl said:
> ...


Transgenders FTW!


----------



## loco365 (May 20, 2012)

What's at the top there? A DSi/3DS charger cord?


----------



## KingVamp (May 20, 2012)

Bladexdsl said:


> it's still fugly


Honestly, it looks good to me...
They could shrink the borders a bit, to gain better access to the touchscreen.
I can imagine holding it and the positions doesn't  seem that bad.


----------



## awssk8er (May 20, 2012)

No! My analog nubs are gone!!!


----------



## Hadrian (May 20, 2012)

Team Fail said:


> What's at the top there? A DSi/3DS charger cord?


Lots of people are saying the same.

Would be nice to just have one universal charger for Nintendo devices (would prefer USB but hey ho!). It'll probably come with a docking cradle or whatever to charge but it would be great to still charge this while playing.


----------



## The Catboy (May 20, 2012)

Why does it have to be so big and ugly?
I was really hoping that controller they showed at E3 was a joke and they weren't going to go through with it.


----------



## Eerpow (May 20, 2012)

Hadrian said:


> Team Fail said:
> 
> 
> > What's at the top there? A DSi/3DS charger cord?
> ...


There's no reason to think that it isn't USB since the last E3 Wii U model had two front ports, either way you could just buy one of those retractable DSi/3DS to USB chargers from ebay or something.
Also I doubt you wouldn't be able to charge and play at the same time.


----------



## Forstride (May 20, 2012)

I really hate it when controllers have the analog sticks directly across from each other.  I prefer the Xbox/Gamecube way of having one in the top left, and then one in the bottom right, not both at the top.

But on the bright side, at least they're analog sticks.  I don't mind slide pads, but analog sticks are 100x better.


----------



## KingVamp (May 20, 2012)

emigre said:


> A pile of dog shit would look good to you, as long it bared the Nintendo logo.


A pile of dog  * would look good to you, as long you can play your hardcore shooters for hardcore mature gamers. 
No, I like the way it looks period except that random square spot under the dpad, but that nitpicking.


----------



## emigre (May 20, 2012)

KingVamp said:


> Bladexdsl said:
> 
> 
> > it's still fugly
> ...



A pile of dog shit would look good to you, as long it bared the Nintendo logo.


----------



## emigre (May 20, 2012)

KingVamp said:


> emigre said:
> 
> 
> > A pile of dog shit would look good to you, as long it bared the Nintendo logo.
> ...



Why is no one able to repeat my catchphrase properly? 

It really isn't that hard.


----------



## Eerpow (May 20, 2012)

Sheesh the flaming is on as usual.
Looks wise it isn't what I expected, I expected something akin to the aesthetics of the 3DS.
But, meh what can you do? It's not ugly but it doesn't feel as fresh as other console generations because it's too similar to the Wii.

I know I won't be getting one until more colors are available, or if I can buy and replace the case myself.


----------



## chris888222 (May 20, 2012)

emigre said:


> KingVamp said:
> 
> 
> > emigre said:
> ...


I see what you did there.


----------



## KingVamp (May 20, 2012)

emigre said:


> Why is no one able to repeat my catchphrase properly?


I'm sorry that I failed you. 


Eerpow said:


> It's not ugly but it doesn't feel as fresh


Pretty much what I try to say.
If they keep it that size, I wouldn't mind if they even make the screen bigger.

I wonder if the charger indicate portable applications/games?

I kinda want a black wii u...


----------



## LightyKD (May 20, 2012)

emigre said:


> I've just hugged my Xbox 360 controller after seeing that. The positioning of the analog sticks look terribly uncumbersome.



Shit, screw the 360 controller! I just hugged my Wii Remote and Nunchuck. I don't like that the damn home button icon is black. It doesn't flow with the other Wii devices. also, while I like the design, the controller could stand to be a little smaller.There's just too much space in relation to the placement of the screen and buttons.


----------



## giavol (May 20, 2012)

I think this controller wont be the reason why i buy the wii u.I think it is going to be hard and unpractical to hold it with one hand and use the touch screen with the other.If anything they should have made the 3 ds to be used as the pad.



Eerpow said:


> It's not ugly but it doesn't feel as fresh as other console generations because it's too similar to the Wii.


What do you mean? ps2-ps3 controllers


----------



## shakirmoledina (May 20, 2012)

lol hadrian ex's? how did u manage to get many when u are not... u know

its actually a cross between a handheld and console. not bad but gonna take time to get used to it.


----------



## Satangel (May 20, 2012)

Still looks so weird and uncomfortable :/ This is going to blow I fear.....


----------



## Eerpow (May 20, 2012)

giavol said:


> I think this controller wont be the reason why i buy the wii u.I think it is going to be hard and unpractical to hold it with one hand and use the touch screen with the other.If anything they should have made the 3 ds to be used as the pad.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, playstation or rather the controllers are as boring as ever but still work and do what they're supposed to. I was one of those who wanted the ps3 boomerang controller.

A problem is that Nintendo must differentiate this system from the Wii since they plan on making it a more gamer centric system, as you may know the Wii though with some strong games was lacking many other things. Look up what Iwata has to say about their future audience plans and how they missed to strike a balance with the Wii and how casuals aren't a reliable market etc.

cba with a more in depth explanation so I'll just copy pasta a post I wrote some time ago about the future of home consoles and Nintendo's plans...


Spoiler



People are unrealistically expecting to be blown away with the future platforms just like with previous generations, they describe things that would cause manufacturing costs reach unreasonably high amounts.
Basically, people are demanding processing power that goes beyond that of a normal gaming PC rig but stays below a $400 price point.
I want to be clear that 4K video resolution is not a natural step for future gaming hardware, it's an expensive and unneeded addition that wouldn't add anything to the experience other than a number for bragging rights. 1080p already have more pixels than what we humanly can distinguish so there is no need to go anywhere above that for the average consumer.

I think that none of the future platforms will have a price tag above $400, and I believe that unless Nintendo stupidly thinks that PS360 are their main competitors, we won't be seeing any major differences between future cross platform games.
Sure numbers, just like in the past, will tell a different story but other than reading what is written on a spec sheet the general gaming public is going to have a hard time differentiating future multi platform games without side by side comparisons.

Nintendo has already stated that they are planning to have the Wii U as their main future platform intended for people that consider games as one of their hobbies.
Iwata mentioned that with the Wii they were able to expand the width of the gaming audience through having more games of the accessible type like the Wiisports/fit/play games for example, the downside to this was that such a market alone won't be any real source for financial profit in the long run as these people are very likely to move on.

He admits that with the Wii they created a split between the casual and core gamers and that they by creating a casual image will have a hard time getting back people who otherwise had Nintendo as their main brand.

While Wii does have many compelling titles that are geared towards the core audience to enjoy it falls short in many areas such as online, even fans of Nintendo usually have other platforms in their household along with their Wii to fully meet their gaming "needs".
Iwata wants to correct this problem with the 3DS and the Wii U, he says that changing a brand reputation is hard, but achievable.
He believes that getting better developer support and providing people with better online and deeper gaming experiences is going to be the new key to success this time.
The Wii U is a next gen console and Nintendo has no plans to go the Wii route again judging from their current statements about their performance on the home console market with the noticeably weaker Wii.

Iwata has been very clear about their efforts and goals, so in short I have no doubt that the Wii U is built with gamers in mind. And I hope Nintendo succeed with proving that this E3.

Also if the rumors are true then Nintendo is currently staying very close with third party developers optimizing the Wii U for future needs. Iwata has already mentioned that the Wii U will be 3DTV compatible for example, it's clear that they don't want another "HD" scenario again.


----------



## prowler (May 20, 2012)

looks like one of those cheap china products with 5000 nes games on


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (May 20, 2012)

prowler said:


> looks like one of those cheap china products with 5000 nes games on


Woah now, those things look tons better than this.


----------



## Hadrian (May 20, 2012)

shakirmoledina said:


> lol hadrian ex's? how did u manage to get many when u are not... u know


Are not what?

Yeah it confuses me, I even have a daughter lolhowthefuckthathappenedwiththisfacepersonalityetc.

People seem to be unfair to this thing. I thought the DS looked like a piece of crap that would be horrible to control and that turned out alright...well unless you play something that requires d-pad and touchscreen. It really is going to be one of those things people should actually use before being down on.


----------



## rt141 (May 20, 2012)

It's similar to the ipad, it would be more comfortable like this despite aesthetics.
As long as the controller is smaller than the ipad then it will be comfortable if not it'll be annoying, really annoying.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (May 20, 2012)

rt141 said:


> It's similar to the ipad, it would be more comfortable like this despite aesthetics.
> As long as the controller is smaller than the ipad then it will be comfortable if not it'll be annoying, really annoying.


Back the entire fuckbus up. How the hell does this


Spoiler











Seem _anything_ at all similar to this


Spoiler


----------



## KingVamp (May 20, 2012)

prowler said:


> looks like one of those cheap china products with 5000 nes games on



Do you mean something like this?


----------



## Felipe_9595 (May 20, 2012)

My only problem i hae with this is the size. HAs anyone tried to grab a keyboard like a controller??? Thats how i think this will feel, way too uncomfortable.


----------



## smile72 (May 20, 2012)

This controller just looks ugly, it hasn't really improved.


----------



## Foxi4 (May 20, 2012)

What I like:
The sliders were substituted with analog nubs, thank god for that. The positions of the d-pad and the function buttons has been moved slightly closer to the screen which is the correct position from the anatomical standpoint. The whole thing appears to be lighter and smaller than the first design, too.

What I don't like:
I still think that the function buttons position should be inverted, they are the primary focus of the right hand, not the analog nub. Still, I see that they're going for a symmetrical design, so I can't complain too much about that as it's not something one can't get used to. What I can complain about though are the hideous rounded edges and the glossy finish - matte would be better.

Overall, the redesign addressed most of my issues with the controller and I like this one.


----------



## lismati (May 20, 2012)

KingVamp said:


> prowler said:
> 
> 
> > looks like one of those cheap china products with 5000 nes games on
> ...


Give me it this instant! I want to play Metal Slug on the toilet!
Being serious, I really think people shouldn't complain about the pad being uncomfortable to hold. Most opinions from E3 are that you get used to the controller very quickly, and YOU didn't even hold it, but you know better, right?


----------



## KingVamp (May 20, 2012)

Felipe_9595 said:


> My only problem i hae with this is the size. HAs anyone tried to grab a keyboard like a controller??? Thats how i think this will feel, way too uncomfortable.


 That not even close to being a good/fair comparison. It wouldn't feel that way at all.


Foxi4 said:


> What I can complain about though are the hideous rounded edges


You didn't like rounded edges?


----------



## Eerpow (May 20, 2012)

Wow, I just looked up some color mockups and damn that dark silver one looks amazing...


Spoiler


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (May 20, 2012)

My hands cramp up, just by looking at that controller.

I am no Ninty hater, nor a Sony fanboy or a M$ lover.. but that controller just looks awful. I held something rectangular in my hands to get the feel of how I am gonna reach the analog sticks and how it would be... well, not that great.


----------



## giavol (May 20, 2012)

KingVamp said:


> prowler said:
> 
> 
> > looks like one of those cheap china products with 5000 nes games on
> ...


this actually looks pretty awesome


----------



## YayMii (May 20, 2012)

Felipe_9595 said:


> My only problem i hae with this is the size. HAs anyone tried to grab a keyboard like a controller??? Thats how i think this will feel, way too uncomfortable.


As I said before, it's not as big as it looks. Think of the PS Vita, it's only slightly bigger than it.


----------



## KingVamp (May 20, 2012)

Eerpow said:


> Wow, I just looked up some color mockups and damn that dark silver one looks amazing...
> 
> 
> Spoiler


Busty Black,Sexy Sliver,and Wubly White all look like good colors,but
I'll stick to wanting Busty Black.


----------



## Haloman800 (May 20, 2012)

redfalcon said:


> Too much plastic and/or a too small screen.



This. Bezel is WAYYY too big.

I hope it has grips on the back of it, or at the least an indention, otherwise it'll be hard as heck to hold and control that.


----------



## Hadrian (May 20, 2012)

Haloman800 said:


> I hope it has grips on the back of it, or at the least an indention, otherwise it'll be hard as heck to hold and control that.


It does have grips on the back.


----------



## BrightNeko (May 20, 2012)

no circle pads


----------



## Gahars (May 20, 2012)

I see they still left the screen in. Oh well, I'm sure they'll cut that oversight out next time around.


----------



## KingVamp (May 20, 2012)

Gahars said:


> I see they still left the screen in. Oh well, I'm sure they'll cut that oversight out next time around.


Nintendo-Wait... the controller have a screen in it? Let's just leave it in there, no one will notice.


----------



## Janthran (May 20, 2012)

I still think using this with motion controls is stupid.


----------



## pwsincd (May 20, 2012)

Am i the only one thinking , im sure there will be a "normal" pad release also as in say the classic controller etc


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (May 20, 2012)

pwsincd said:


> Am i the only one thinking , im sure there will be a "normal" pad release also as in say the classic controller etc


Regular Wiimotes can be used with the Wii-U as well, as I'm sure their peripherals can as well.


----------



## Eerpow (May 20, 2012)

pwsincd said:


> Am i the only one thinking , im sure there will be a "normal" pad release also as in say the classic controller etc


That's one of the latest rumors floating around actually, coming from supposedly trustworthy "right on the spot before" sources.
A wireless redesign of the classic controller.


----------



## machomuu (May 20, 2012)

Eerpow said:


> pwsincd said:
> 
> 
> > Am i the only one thinking , im sure there will be a "normal" pad release also as in say the classic controller etc
> ...


That would be much appreciated, actually.  I'd be happy playing my VC without having to lug the Wiimote around with me, it's something I never really liked about the Classic Controller.


----------



## Gahars (May 20, 2012)

KingVamp said:


> Gahars said:
> 
> 
> > I see they still left the screen in. Oh well, I'm sure they'll cut that oversight out next time around.
> ...



They probably just forget they left it in.


----------



## rt141 (May 20, 2012)

Suprgamr232 said:


> rt141 said:
> 
> 
> > It's similar to the ipad, it would be more comfortable like this despite aesthetics.
> ...



Have you ever played with an ipad? It's uncomfortable, really. Place it sideways and you get an approximate of the wii-u controller. Of course the ipad doesn't have any buttons but in some games where you can choose where to allocate your "buttons" and your "analog sticks", it's actually confier to place them in the upper part. There remain problems as the screen is so big you can't reach the middle portion without letting go with one hand. That's why I hope this controller is smaller


----------



## heartgold (May 20, 2012)

Personally I love this big controller and the only thing that interests me about the Wii U. Love to play N64, GC and certain wii games in my hands portable around the house without the need of a TV.


----------



## DiscostewSM (May 20, 2012)

So many people saying that it looks uncomfortable. Rewind to E3 2011, where people who tried it said it was comfortable to use.


----------



## heartgold (May 20, 2012)

DiscostewSM said:


> So many people saying that it looks uncomfortable. Rewind to E3 2011, where people who tried it said it was comfortable to use.


Exactly, everyone who has tried it at the E3 has never complained that it's not comfortable to hold or to play with.

It has the grips at the back, so I can't imagine it hurting your hands unless you are like super weak, then you probably having trouble holding handhelds in general as well.


----------



## machomuu (May 20, 2012)

DiscostewSM said:


> So many people saying that it looks uncomfortable. Rewind to E3 2011, where people who tried it said it was comfortable to use.


They were lying.  

Seriously though, it's merely a matter of subjectivity.  What they say is irrelevant, we need to try it for ourselves


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (May 20, 2012)

rt141 said:


> Suprgamr232 said:
> 
> 
> > rt141 said:
> ...


I have, and it didn't feel uncomfortable to me at all. Perhaps it's just you? Also, the controller is definitely smaller than an iPad sideways, no way in hell would Nintendo make the thing that big.


----------



## machomuu (May 20, 2012)

Suprgamr232 said:


> rt141 said:
> 
> 
> > Suprgamr232 said:
> ...


I think he may be judging the size from the close-up pictures and doesn't actually know how large it is.


----------



## Hyro-Sama (May 20, 2012)

Screen's too small. The border looks unnecessarily big. Analogs too far up has people mentioned before. I think I'll wait for a redesign.


----------



## chartube12 (May 20, 2012)

Team Fail said:


> What's at the top there? A DSi/3DS charger cord?



I believe that is the gamecube mic. So that means the wii u screen controller has a gc-memory card slot.


----------



## machomuu (May 20, 2012)

Hyro-Sama said:


> Screen's too small. The border looks unnecessarily big. Analogs too far up has people mentioned before. I think I'll wait for a redesign.


I don't know if they'll make a redesign of a controller


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (May 20, 2012)

machomuu said:


> I think he may be judging the size from the close-up pictures and doesn't actually know how large it is.


I figured as much.


----------



## KingVamp (May 20, 2012)

machomuu said:


> They were lying.
> 
> Seriously though, it's merely a matter of subjectivity.  What they say is irrelevant, we need to try it for ourselves


You're lying. /jk

If what they said is irrelevant, what does that mean for the people who says that it looks uncomfortable without even touching it?


Nintendo just can't seem to win...


----------



## machomuu (May 20, 2012)

KingVamp said:


> machomuu said:
> 
> 
> > They were lying.
> ...


It's irrelevant regardless of who says it, so long as you think it feels comfortable then that's all that matters; others can't rate the comfortability for you.


----------



## Fishaman P (May 20, 2012)

Finally they came to their senses!

OoT is a LOT easier to play with an analogue stick than a Slide Pad.


----------



## AceWarhead (May 20, 2012)

Fishaman P said:


> Finally they came to their senses!
> 
> OoT is a LOT easier to play with an analogue stick than a Slide Pad.


Whaaaaaat? OoT on the Wii U? Where is this?


----------



## machomuu (May 20, 2012)

AceWarhead said:


> Fishaman P said:
> 
> 
> > Finally they came to their senses!
> ...


The Virtual Console for the N64.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (May 20, 2012)

AceWarhead said:


> Fishaman P said:
> 
> 
> > Finally they came to their senses!
> ...


Chances are every single Nintendo console from now on up will have some kind of OoT on it, be it a remake, a port of the remake, or a virtual console game. They cash cow the shit out of it.


----------



## AceWarhead (May 20, 2012)

machomuu said:


> AceWarhead said:
> 
> 
> > Fishaman P said:
> ...


Oh, forgot about that.
Now all Nintendo has to do is cut away all that baby fat...


----------



## mameks (May 20, 2012)

still fucking hideous.


----------



## Midna (May 20, 2012)

shlong said:


> still fucking hideous.


>Stylus on the right
>Less height
>Grips
>Analog sticks
>Start and select in reachable positions
Lot less hideous than before


----------



## Quietlyawesome94 (May 20, 2012)

I will reserve judgement for "how it feels" until I hold the damn thing in my own two hands.

Ever heard the expression "My eyes are bigger than my stomach"?

Looks can be deceiving.


----------



## Janthran (May 20, 2012)

What are the little squares under the D-pad and next to the power button?


----------



## Quietlyawesome94 (May 20, 2012)

Janthran said:


> What are the little squares under the D-pad and next to the power button?



Some people have speculated that the little square under the D-pad is a button to change the output from the TV to the controller screen and vice-versa .


----------



## Janthran (May 20, 2012)

Quietlyawesome94 said:


> Janthran said:
> 
> 
> > What are the little squares under the D-pad and next to the power button?
> ...


Just checked the patent, and it seems they're game related. So I guess devs get to choose what they do.


----------



## FireEmblemGuy (May 20, 2012)

Something no one seems to be considering: if they're actually testing and getting user feedback, and haven't changed the stick placement despite changing the sticks themselves, they're probably not getting a lot of complaint about the locations from actual users.

Despite initial reactions to the Wii Remote, I've still never really found a Nintendo-branded controller to be awkward or difficult to use, although third-party knockoffs are another story.


----------



## machomuu (May 20, 2012)

FireEmblemGuy said:


> Something no one seems to be considering: if they're actually testing and getting user feedback, and haven't changed the stick placement despite changing the sticks themselves, they're probably not getting a lot of complaint about the locations from actual users.
> 
> Despite initial reactions to the Wii Remote, I've still never really found a Nintendo-branded controller to be awkward or difficult to use, although third-party knockoffs are another story.


Maybe they were getting bad feedback from the testers and that's why they changed to analog sticks rather then changing the placement to a more comfortable position.  It's not uncommon for things like that to happen.


----------



## Janthran (May 20, 2012)

FireEmblemGuy said:


> Despite initial reactions to the Wii Remote, I've still never really found a Nintendo-branded controller to be awkward or difficult to use, although third-party knockoffs are another story.


I didn't like the Wii remote. It seemed like a step down from the GC controller.


----------



## DSGamer64 (May 20, 2012)

GameWinner said:


> Is it me, or are the analogs too far up?



Should be beside the buttons. The design is a bit retarded to be honest. You are going to win up pressing buttons by accident using the control sticks. Why don't they just make the buttons on the back of the panel instead of on the front?


----------



## machomuu (May 20, 2012)

DSGamer64 said:


> GameWinner said:
> 
> 
> > Is it me, or are the analogs too far up?
> ...


I think you'd have to be pretty clumsy to have that happen, mainly since the analogs are in the inverse position of a regular controller, so it's not much different in that respect.


----------



## Dingoo-fan 32 (May 20, 2012)

What they did to the analogs? 

Oh, and the screen looks smaller...


----------



## machomuu (May 20, 2012)

Dingoo-fan 32 said:


> What they did to the analogs?
> 
> Oh, and the screen looks smaller...


They turned them into...analogs.  Before they were Circle Pads.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (May 20, 2012)

Dingoo-fan 32 said:


> What they did to the analogs?
> 
> Oh, and the screen looks smaller...


The screen is the same size.

And they improved the analogs. No more circle-pads.


----------



## Skelletonike (May 21, 2012)

Hum... If they release the Wii U in other colors like black, dark purple (GC's color), then it'd be awesome... I love how the control seems to be coming up (sure, the analogs are in a somewhat weird position, but heck, I thought the same of the xbox 360's controller and now it's my fave together with the game cube's one, so it might just be the case of getting used to it). I'm also wondering how much that thing'll cost separately, all the other console controlers out there are over-priced, so I'm hopping it wont cost more than 60€ (the price of the 360's controller).


----------



## Luigi2012SM64DS (May 21, 2012)

i want a 1280 x 720 or 800 x 400 screen
not a 320 x 240


----------



## Deleted_171835 (May 21, 2012)

Luigi2012SM64DS said:


> i want a 1280 x 720 or 800 x 400 screen
> not a 320 x 240


Why would it be 320x240? The 3DS isn't even that low.

It's 854×480.


----------



## KingVamp (May 21, 2012)

Luigi2012SM64DS said:


> i want a 1280 x 720 or 800 x 400 screen
> not a 320 x 240


You want your wallet to weep even more.


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (May 21, 2012)

KingVamp said:


> Luigi2012SM64DS said:
> 
> 
> > i want a 1280 x 720 or 800 x 400 screen
> ...


With how cheap certain screens are becoming to produce now a days? maybe a $5 bump tacked on to the controller price...


----------



## chris888222 (May 21, 2012)

soulx said:


> Luigi2012SM64DS said:
> 
> 
> > i want a 1280 x 720 or 800 x 400 screen
> ...


I know the resolution is around that range but isn't that just speculation?


----------



## Deleted_171835 (May 21, 2012)

Mchief298 said:


> KingVamp said:
> 
> 
> > Luigi2012SM64DS said:
> ...


They aren't as cheap as you think.

The iPad 2 screen cost about $97, the original Galaxy Tab's screen (7") cost about $57, the Vita's screen cost about $50 and the 3DS's screen cost $34.



chris888222 said:


> I know the resolution is around that range but isn't that just speculation?


No, it isn't. Someone manually _counted_ the pixels from a high-res image.


----------



## DiscostewSM (May 21, 2012)

soulx said:


> Luigi2012SM64DS said:
> 
> 
> > i want a 1280 x 720 or 800 x 400 screen
> ...



Actually, the bottom screen of the 3DS is 320x240, but I knew you meant the top screen.


----------



## Luigi2012SM64DS (May 21, 2012)

KingVamp said:


> Luigi2012SM64DS said:
> 
> 
> > i want a 1280 x 720 or 800 x 400 screen
> ...


I don't have a wallet


----------



## machomuu (May 21, 2012)

Luigi2012SM64DS said:


> KingVamp said:
> 
> 
> > Luigi2012SM64DS said:
> ...


----------



## LightyKD (May 21, 2012)

Midna said:


> shlong said:
> 
> 
> > still fucking hideous.
> ...


----------



## ferofax (May 21, 2012)

emigre said:


> I've just hugged my Xbox 360 controller after seeing that. The positioning of the analog sticks look terribly *uncumbersome*.


You do know that's a negative inflection? You just said it looks terribly *convenient*.


----------



## lostdwarf (May 21, 2012)

The screen does 'look' smaller.  I agree it could be because the whole controller is bigger now.
I liked the circle pads.  I like the 3DS circle pads(i have the CPP).
I dont have a problem with sticks either though.

Those two squares look to me like they are for taking off the face plate.  ie for custom plates.


----------



## Digeman (May 21, 2012)

i'm so frickin glad they changed it to have actual analog sticks (granted nintendo shouldn't even have considered having a circle pad for a frickin home console, especially if they want to market it not only to casual but also hardcore). But yeah, other than that it seems straightforward and good enough as any other controller with an extra touchscreen, and giving options to gamecreators is never a bad thing​


----------



## Veho (May 22, 2012)

Digeman said:


> nintendo shouldn't even have considered having a circle pad for a frickin home console, especially if they want to market it not only to casual but also hardcore


I don't see the connection. How are sticks inherently more hardcore than pads?


----------



## lostdwarf (May 22, 2012)

Analogue sticks have been the same-old-same-old tech since the Nintendo64 launched.  
I am still hoping for something more precise.  Remember when nothing could be more precise than a D-pad?  We didnt have 3D games back then and we had no need for analogue sticks so they never crossed anybodys mind.  I wonder what comes next.


----------



## Digeman (May 24, 2012)

Veho said:


> Digeman said:
> 
> 
> > nintendo shouldn't even have considered having a circle pad for a frickin home console, especially if they want to market it not only to casual but also hardcore
> ...


Simple, more precision. Imagine replacing the 360&PS3 controller analogs with 2 psp analog pads or 2 3DS analog pads. If you prefer the analog pads over actual analog sticks that can tilt etc. and argue they're even more precise, then by all means, it's your opinion, but do not think the majority would agree however.


----------



## Veho (May 24, 2012)

Digeman said:


> Simple, more precision. Imagine replacing the 360&PS3 controller analogs with 2 psp analog pads or 2 3DS analog pads. If you prefer the analog pads over actual analog sticks that can tilt etc. and argue they're even more precise, then by all means, it's your opinion, but do not think the majority would agree however.


Meaning, you prefer sticks to sliders. Doesn't make them more "hardcore" though. 

EDIT: As for precision, no, slider pads aren't more precise. They aren't _less_ precise either. Choosing one over the other is just a matter of personal preference. It doesn't make either of them "more hardcore".


----------



## Eerpow (May 24, 2012)

Plus drawing a comparison between whats on the 3DS and what could have been on the Wii U doesn't make any sense.
The increased travel distance and size would probably make it more comfortable and between a stick and a slider precision should be the same, assuming that both are high quality and optimized for non portable use.


----------



## Digeman (May 24, 2012)

Veho said:


> Digeman said:
> 
> 
> > Simple, more precision. Imagine replacing the 360&PS3 controller analogs with 2 psp analog pads or 2 3DS analog pads. If you prefer the analog pads over actual analog sticks that can tilt etc. and argue they're even more precise, then by all means, it's your opinion, but do not think the majority would agree however.
> ...


Like i said, precision-wise if you think they're just as good then by all means, that's your opinion. Was gonna mention this but didn't think i needed to, but then again looks like i should have. When i talk about "hardcore" gamers, i usually mean the more nitpicky ones, the ones that really think the "performance" of the hardware is everything. The majority of them probably beeing FPS fans and fans that play more "difficult" games, want and believe, that precision is everything, (mind you i do not actually agree that they are hardcore by any means). And the FPS fans and the nitpicky ones are the ones i think most people talk about when they mention "hardcore" gamers.
Your opinion on the matter, and if you agree or disagree is beside the point, which is that if nintendo wants to please these so-called "hardcore" gamers, they shouldn't have even thought of not including analog sticks.


----------



## Veho (May 24, 2012)

Digeman said:


> Like i said, precision-wise if you think they're just as good then by all means, that's your opinion.


Precision-wise, they're identical. It's really not a matter of opinion.


----------



## Eerpow (May 24, 2012)

Veho said:


> Digeman said:
> 
> 
> > Like i said, precision-wise if you think they're just as good then by all means, that's your opinion.
> ...


I think he means that most gamers might not think it is...


----------



## Digeman (May 24, 2012)

Veho said:


> Digeman said:
> 
> 
> > Like i said, precision-wise if you think they're just as good then by all means, that's your opinion.
> ...


let's agree to disagree  (and neither you and i can actually state that it in fact is or isn't identical without any real data, show me data, and then i can agree, until then it is a matter of opinion)


----------



## Veho (May 24, 2012)

Digeman said:


> Eerpow said:
> 
> 
> > I think he means that most gamers might not think it is...
> ...



Well that's kind of my point too. Mechanically, both systems are equally precise (or rather imprecise). The wider range of motion of a gamepad analog stick can be achieved by making the slider pad bigger; it's not fair to compare the tiny slider of a PSP/3DS with the large analog sticks of a full-sized gamepad. A slider pad with the same range of motion (witch comes down to size) as an analog stick has the same precision as that stick. The only difference is what people are used to, and personal preference. 

But Nintendo targeting the self-proclaimed "hardcore" gamers is a valid point. If Nintendo is targeting the "core gamers" they need to please the loud and obnoxious minority, and give them something they're comfortable with / they consider "hardcore", to shut them up. So I guess you're right, if they want to market the Wii U to "hardcore" gamers, it needs to have analog sticks.


----------



## Digeman (May 27, 2012)

Veho said:


> Digeman said:
> 
> 
> > Eerpow said:
> ...



I see your point, it's not completely fair of me to compare the 3ds and psp analog nubs, and yeah they're probably just as good as any analog stick i suppose (even though i have to admit i'd probably still prefer the analog sticks ;P ). E3 is right around the corner so i guess we'll find out what nintendo really is up too soon enough


----------

